# cooper st maxx opinions



## plowking89 (Nov 17, 2014)

lookin at cooper st maxx tires for my plow truck...... any advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

The picture of the st maxx I looked at showed very little siping . I would not run them on my plow truck , I use Cooper Discoverer M & S . Thumbs Up


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Tirebuyer.com did have Firestone Winterforce LT tires with free shipping. My size, 245/70/17 is $148 per tire with free shipping.

I would not use those coopers. The winterforce is a dedicated snow tire. Sipes and very aggressive tread. They will wear quicker than an AT, but no AT can handle ice and snow like a true snow tire.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

never tried them. the tire store here sells the AT3's. very good tire in the snow, but also quiet on the street.


----------



## montec (Nov 12, 2014)

Firestones are good, best is Nokians if you can find someone in your area that sells them. Made for the icy cobblestone streets in Finland. ST's are Mud tires. They will dig in snow but ice you will not have fun with. I've got Procomps on my winter vehicle after 2 winters they are pointless but great in the mud.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

plowking89,welcome to PlowSite.I have the Cooper ST Maxx tires on my truck for the past three years,they work fine,prior I used the Cooper ST they worked well also.Being in NJ we don't get as much snow as many of you,about 50"-60" last year.I did in the past have the Cooper Discoverer M&S as a dedicated snow tire and while they were a very good tire,I found they wore quickly,about two seasons.For my use,I'd buy the ST Maxx again,I'd also look at the Goodyear Dura-Tracs.If I lived in MI or another area that gets lots of snow,I would really consider a dedicated snow tire.Good luck.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

tjctransport;1872212 said:


> never tried them. the tire store here sells the AT3's. very good tire in the snow, but also quiet on the street.


I run the AT3 tires in the summer here . Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I just had 4 Cooper ST Maxx installed on my plow truck today. Unfortunately, they arrived just after I finished plowing. They may not be as good on ice as a dedicated snow and ice tire, but with the aggressive tread, I think they'll do just fine in deep snow and on slushy roads.


----------



## plowking89 (Nov 17, 2014)

ewsplow have you got to run them tires in the snow yet?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Not yet. Tried them out on 1" of snow over ice, but haven't plowed with them yet.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got AT3's for summer rubber. Absolute rubbish in the snow. I run Firestone Winterforce LT's in the winter, and it's a huge leap in traction. I won't run without dedicated snows ever again. And as mentioned above, if you can get nokians, do it.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

they are an awesome tire. they're soft but not too soft that they'll wear out super fast. I've got about 6-7k on mine and they show hardly any wear. my cousin and and uncle own a garage and he said some of his buddies liked them, so i tried them. i'd definitely buy another set. and if they weren't so expensive I wouldn't hesitate to put 6 on my dump truck


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I finally got to try them out on snow and ice. Worked great in 2-1/2" of snow. They also seem good on ice.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

EWSplow;1919275 said:


> I finally got to try them out on snow and ice. Worked great in 2-1/2" of snow. They also seem good on ice.


I have them on the back of a 06 F350 DRW duallie, 265s not the stock 245s... they're a mean tire, not great for highway trailering or anything highway really, but in snow they're really good, not as good as a dedicated snow ONLY tire though like we use on some of our F150s, plus this truck usually is loaded with lots of salt bags and a 2 yard salt spreader so its pretty heavy.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ramairfreak98ss;1920609 said:


> I have them on the back of a 06 F350 DRW duallie, 265s not the stock 245s... they're a mean tire, not great for highway trailering or anything highway really, but in snow they're really good, not as good as a dedicated snow ONLY tire though like we use on some of our F150s, plus this truck usually is loaded with lots of salt bags and a 2 yard salt spreader so its pretty heavy.


i have 265s as well. 
I agree about not good on Highway. They seem a little squirrely on dry pavement. 
The truck i have them on rarely gets used in summer, but I didn't want dedicated snow tires and for all season tires, they seemed to be best for what I needed.


----------

